# Food Dehydrator Recommendations



## poacherjoe (Dec 9, 2020)

I am looking for one that I can dry fruit and veggies  on and maybe some jerky  . I have read that some leave a bad taste on the food and there are so many to choose from that it gets confusing .  Willing to spend 200


----------



## Jabiru (Dec 9, 2020)

I can suggest to get one with the trays, so much easier to clean and you can fit a lot more in there. They also have a great temperature controller so you can set it for what you are drying.

This is one for an example:





						Sunbeam DT6000 Food Lab Electronic Dehydrator | Food Dryer | 8 Temperatures | Countdown Timer | for Fruit, Veg, Meat, Fish, Bread & More | Black: Kitchen & Dining: Amazon.com.au
					

Sunbeam DT6000 Food Lab Electronic Dehydrator | Food Dryer | 8 Temperatures | Countdown Timer | for Fruit, Veg, Meat, Fish, Bread & More | Black: Kitchen & Dining: Amazon.com.au



					www.amazon.com.au


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 10, 2020)

Many good dehydrators out there. exaclibur is good but pricy.

I have an Aroma 6 tray paid like $129 works great


----------



## JC in GB (Dec 10, 2020)

The Nesco American Harvest dehydrator is a solid unit.

JC


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Dec 10, 2020)

I have an Excalibur Dehydrator. They make them in various sizes. They are an excellent company to do business with. I would recommend them without hesitation.


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 10, 2020)

This would serve your purpose. I have the older model, used many times.


----------



## poacherjoe (Dec 10, 2020)

Winterrider said:


> This would serve your purpose. I have the older model, used many times.


No picture ??


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 11, 2020)

poacherjoe said:


> No picture ??



It and the link opens from my end.


----------



## Inscrutable (Dec 11, 2020)

I’ve had one like that (the analog FD75) in my cart for quite a while, but recently got a Breville Smart Oven Air that also has a ‘dehydrate’ setting ... will see how/if that works. Guessing air circulation not optimal and at least will require some rotation of trays periodically. But nice to combine uses and cut down on pantry/counter space needed ... getting tight.


----------



## poacherjoe (Dec 11, 2020)

poacherjoe said:


> No picture ??


Sorry Winterrider my computer must be outdated and I know my PC skills are lacking but I get nothing.Is it what Inscrutable makes mention too? Analog FD75 Nesco ? Thanks for the effort


----------



## radioguy (Dec 11, 2020)

I got a middle of the road dehydrator from Cabelas about 5 years ago.  Still going strong.  This one just has a temp dial.  They have a large selection of other ones too.

RG
https://www.cabelas.com/shop/en/cabelas-10-tray-deluxe-dehydrator


----------



## Inscrutable (Dec 11, 2020)

poacherjoe said:


> Sorry Winterrider my computer must be outdated and I know my PC skills are lacking but I get nothing.Is it what Inscrutable makes mention too? Analog FD75 Nesco ? Thanks for the effort


The non-picture picture one is a Nesco Snackmaster FD79 (digital) for about $80 at Amazon .... the FD75 is pretty much the same unit (analog dial) for about $65


----------

